# 64 bit driver for old scanner - help



## okuma (Sep 16, 2010)

I have an older Minolta Dimage Scan Elite 35 mm film scanner and have just upgraded to Win 64 bit.

I can not locate a new driver for it and Minolta does not support it.

Any one know where I cn get a driver?
Does any one know how far back the Nikon scanners are supported for 64 bit systems?

Thanks,

Allan

Found: Generic 64 bit driver  http://www.hamrick.com/


Mod note: Highlighted Allan's solution to the problem.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 17, 2010)

[quote author=okuma link=topic=11'57.msg74299#msg74299 date=1284677'28]
I have an older Minolta Dimage Scan Elite 35 mm film scanner and have just upgraded to Win 64 bit.

I can not locate a new driver for it and Minolta does not support it.

Any one know where I cn get a driver?...[/quote]I think you answered your own question. If Minolta does not support the old scanner, then no one is going to be writing a 64 bit driver for it. It will make a 'nice doorstop'.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for checking back with that info Allan.


----------



## DonRicklin (Sep 18, 2010)

You might check out Vuescan, it support many older models, even SCSI (?) ones.

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 18, 2010)

Don, good idea, you probably didn't see it, but Allan has added a 'solved' line to his original post, which refers to hamrick.com, the developer of Vuescan.


----------



## Anna T (Oct 8, 2010)

[quote author=okuma link=topic=11'57.msg74299#msg74299 date=1284677'28]
I have an older Minolta Dimage Scan Elite 35 mm film scanner and have just upgraded to Win 64 bit.

I can not locate a new driver for it and Minolta does not support it.

Any one know where I cn get a driver?
Does any one know how far back the Nikon scanners are supported for 64 bit systems?


Found: Generic 64 bit driver  http://www.hamrick.com/


Mod note: Highlighted Allan's solution to the problem.
[/quote]

I'm on the point of getting a new system and just made some search concerning my Nikon Coolscan 4''' scanner. Here is a link to Nikon's website : 

http://nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com/.../45255/p/25/c/241/r_id/15'284#Film%2'Scanners

Things are only half encouraging : Nikonscan 4.'.3 will work on Window 7, "for the basic tasks" (?) and in the 32bits version, but the scanner won't work on a 64 bit machine, because it won't be recognized by a 64bit machine. I wonder whether Hamrick's Vuescan will be able to find it ? Alternatively it will perhaps work if one get the ultimate Win7 version, the one able to be run either in 32bits or in 64bits.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 8, 2010)

[quote author=Anna T link=topic=11'57.msg75743#msg75743 date=1286545866]


Alternatively it will perhaps work if one get the ultimate Win7 version, the one able to be run either in 32bits or in 64bits.
[/quote]

Hi Anna, welcome to te forum.

Not sure your understanding is quite right here....Ultimate is just another edition of Windows 7, like Home Premium and Professional. All 3 can be run in EITHER 32 or 64 bit versions, but they are discrete versions....you buy 32bit OR 64bit....there is no version that you can buy which allows you to then decide how you are going to run it, or allows you to switch between the two.

However, both the Professional and Ultimate versions DO support XP Mode, so that may be what you should be investigating.


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 8, 2010)

> However, both the Professional and Ultimate versions DO support XP Mode, so that may be what you should be investigating



This is fraught with problems and is unlikely to work for anything other than USB connected scanners, and even then USB redirection is not ideal.

Vuescan or dual booting, might be better alternatives.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 8, 2010)

[quote author=TNG link=topic=11'57.msg75745#msg75745 date=1286553991]you buy 32bit OR 64bit....there is no version that you can buy which allows you to then decide how you are going to run it, or allows you to switch between the two.
[/quote]

Don't both DVD's come in the same package? I just don't want anyone running off searching for one or the other....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes Victoria, you are apparently right if you buy the retail version.....I was thinking only about the system builder (OEM) versions (which are a heck of a lot cheaper), they only come in either/or versions. 

So presumably one could buy the retail version and setup a dual-boot environment using the same license? Might be a better option if XP Mode is indeed not reliable (uk, I'll take you word for it as have never used it, or heard anything particularly bad about it).


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 8, 2010)

Virtualisation is very reliable/ XP mode is very reliable and works brilliantly for software, it's the sharing out of the underlying h/w directly that's can be problematic, in my experience.

I have been racking my brains to think of an easy way to explain it but it boils down to something like "you have one OS that thinks it has all the machine at it's disposal, all it's hardware, usb ports scsi ports and then you run another OS and it thinks it has the same. In consequence they don't talk directly to the underlying hardware of the host OS, they go through some form of redirection, if at all"


----------



## Anna T (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the answers concerning Window 7 and 32/64 bits versions. I was thinking that the ultimate version would allow you to build a dual boot system. Apparently it is not the case and the best option is probably to keep the old computer for scanning. 
And since we are talking about different version of Win 7 : is it usefull to get the professional version over the home premium version ? I do only have a very small home network, with two desktops and a note notebook to connect either wirelessly or through ethernet and will probably add a NAS sometime in the future. But I'll have 12 Gig of Ram and want to be sure that the Home Premium version is not limited in the number of Ram it can manage ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 14, 2010)

Rather than keep the old computer for scanning, why not setup the dual-boot environment anyway....but have XP on one side and Win7 on the other? I ran like that on my old PC and it worked fine. You could even install the same version of Lightroom under both Operating Systems and be able to access and update the one catalog (with care, especially when updates are released). You would also need to ensure that drive permissions were setup correctly as well.

As to the question of Home Premium or Professional, the major differences are listed on the MS web-site: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/compare/default.aspx. There are some other minor differences that I can't recall at this time.

I would have thought all the things you want to do could be achieved with Home Premium (though whatever version you go with you will of course need to install the 64bit edition in order to use all that RAM), though I went with Professional on a 'just in case' basis.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 14, 2010)

It may be cheaper and easier to buy a new scanner.


----------

